

4M current, former US federal employees hacked - greenpizza13
https://twitter.com/search?q=US%20hack&src=typd&vertical=default&f=tweets
This is now on CNN.<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.cnn.com&#x2F;2015&#x2F;06&#x2F;04&#x2F;politics&#x2F;federal-agency-hacked-personnel-management&#x2F;index.html
======
greenpizza13
This is now on CNN:

[http://www.cnn.com/2015/06/04/politics/federal-agency-
hacked...](http://www.cnn.com/2015/06/04/politics/federal-agency-hacked-
personnel-management/index.html)

